# Almost time - first litter <Lucy 0, Mary 0>



## talchemist5 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well today my first doe has gotten her box.  It is my first time with rabbits and this may/may not be her first litter. She was a show rabbit. 

Anyway I am watching her and everything that goes on. Today is day 28 and she removed some material from the box then laid down. She now is panting and lounging. The other bunnies are sitting calm. So I think everything is going good unless I am mistaken.


----------



## dewey (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck!  I have some due right now and expect to find the results in the morning unless I check the barn 1 last time tonight.  Day 31 today and I expected them sooner.  I try not to hover too much when they're very close, although I have no issue switching out the hay if it's damp and they haven't made & lined the nest.  All the best with your litter!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 21, 2011)

good luck to both of yas!!! i'm waiting on 5 does and today is day 30 for them. my one this will be her second litter, 2 r first time moms and the other 2 r second time mom's that lost first litters from inexperience. keeping my  for good litters for all of us. can't wait to see what we all get and how many/colors. what breeds will ur litters be? mine r english lops, velveteen lop and mini rexes this first round and then i have 6 other does bred also due different times for some so the others will be more mini rexes and holland lops. 

hopefully my choc mini rex will have hers tonight or tomarrow. i put more hay in and she is running around frantic w/ hay in her mouth trying to start a nest lol. the others haven't done much just lay around with a dip in the hay. no fur explosions yet but some of them don't make them till last minute either.

can't wait to hear updates and see pics of everyones babies!!! does anyone else have does due this week too?


----------



## dewey (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks so much -- you, too!   And hoping the best with all yours.   Nothing like 1st or 2nd timers to keep ya on edge, lol.  Sounds like you're gonna have your hands full, which is nice!  

Checked the barn 1 last time and nothing yet.  Hmm.


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 22, 2011)

I got a doe due shortly, this will be my first litter since winter hit. Hoping everything goes good for all of us...


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 22, 2011)

now she is just sitting there blissfully....no more panting and she is eating.


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats what my doe did, once I gave her matierals she made her nest rapidly and then after that she was panting furiously, so I thought the kits were coming a few days earlier, but that was 2 days ago, I think she just did that because how fast she made her nest made her tired. Did your doe do the same thing?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 22, 2011)

talchemist5 said:
			
		

> now she is just sitting there blissfully....no more panting and she is eating.


My doe is doing the same thing. She just lounges there then gets up and eats her food. Right now she is either pulling fur or grooming her self. I am watching her through the webcam. 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/jersey-woolie-doe-cam 

How many days pregnant is your doe? Mine is on day 32.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 22, 2011)

she didnt so much as make a nest as remove some material, try it in two places, then return it to the box and make a hollow depression in the middle.  after she was done with that she just sat there panting, i didnt  see her actual do much other than taste the straw and sniff the box, but an hour later was one small pile, then antoehr hour another one, and finally everything int he box and panting....today she is her happy lounging self. 

monday was the day the box was due (27 or 28 i cant rem, my bunny spreadsheet is at work)  i guess the proper day should be tomorow?

she is a 10-12lb new zealand red, really pretty girl.  i may have made the box too big but she seems to easily fit in it, although she has never been in it when i could see it....and no hair pulling yet, although her red/cream underbelly fur seems like it may be hard to spot in the straw.


----------



## dewey (Feb 22, 2011)

Nothing here today, either.  Maybe tomorrow day 33 will do it.  A different buck was used for this breeding...er, or should I say possible breeding? LOL


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 22, 2011)

same here still waiting......


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 23, 2011)

well according to my spreadsheet at work next monday will be day 35 so that makes today day 29/30 i think?

i am so nervous since i cant palpate so i just have to hope.  but she is still happily eating/drinking/lounging without a care in the world....the box is clean and ready with a nice divot in the middle(she had to arrange that since i didnt) and at least she isnt using it as food or a bathroom.

my guess since i am a horible betting man will be thursday/friday, at night,....in the study with a pipe...oh wait this isnt clue   and i dont have one


i think i will give her some extra straw in the morning if she doesnt have them tonight to see if she will add it to the box.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 24, 2011)

wow, i gave the first doe Lucy some straw today and she stared at me like i was going to interfere....then after i went in she went to it and began moving it around...slowly putting it into her box.  i think she was needing it...

so as a test since tonight i am giving my other doe Mary her box i gave her some straw to test her...Mary is named cause she is contrary(sp?) and she hides in the corner when ever i reach in but relaxes when i pet her.  as i reach in with the straw she sniffs once and charges into the pile and burries herself into it before i can close the door.  as i watched from the house she is moving it around the cage trying to find the right spot.

so tonight i think she might like her box....she has grown the biggest of the two since breeding.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 24, 2011)

well one of my 5 does had babies this am!!!  i got 6 mini rex babies from my choc doe. will try to take pics later when i go out to check everyone again. she is one that this is her second litter she scattered the first ones and they died on the wire. she is doing wonderful this round so i'm very proud of her!!!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 24, 2011)

these r my 6 new mini rex babies. this may change in a few days when fur comes in i can tell better colors but at the moment looks to be 2 orange/black harlaquins , 2 blacks, a blue and a red.












come on babies!!!! can't wait till all ur does kindle too for pics!!!!


----------



## dewey (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations!  Love the pics!


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 24, 2011)

that is awsome... i hope i get some kitts soon too.


my second doe Mary has her box now and she seems to be chilling well.  i guess she will be due sometime around monday


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 25, 2011)

today is day 30/31 for my doe Lucy.  i hope she does have her litter soon.  last night we had a rain storm come through and i am proud of how well the entire rabitry kept dry since it is my first attempt at building anything for rabbits or sheds.

durring the night lucy did go inside her nest box and make a real big hollow in the middle and get it ready...still no fur pulling so i dont know.

she does still seem calm and relaxed.  her belly seems big enough to have at least a few kits in there <i dont even realy know if thats how they look when its almost time but i assume so>

maybe today/tonight...that is my bet.


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 25, 2011)

The whole sounds like great progress.  Some does won't pull fur until hours/minutes before delivery, some days.  Every rabbit is different.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 25, 2011)

i got a question about my nest boxes...i think i may have a problem, when i built them i forgot to make the front side shorter than the back and slope the sides.  so i have a 18+ x 11+ x 10" box fully squared.  should i modify there boxes before tonight to hopefully protect from her jumping in and squashing them? (also today is day 31)

i am building a 3rd box today so that i can do box changes for cleaning purposes after 2 weeks or so. i could make it with the slope and switch them out before tonight?  then modify it and use it to switch out with my other do Mary.

i dont know how i forgot that, and is it vital to get that lower front lip?


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 25, 2011)

ok, i have switched her old nestbox for the much better constructed sloped nest box.  she didnt do anything but sit there calmly and once i finished she started sniffing it so she seems not to care.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 26, 2011)

as of this morning...nothing.  lucy is just sitting calmly.  the only change i have noted is since i refilled the water last night she has not drank much and was not intrested in this morning hay snack for everyone.  maybe she will have some kitts soon, it is day 32.

the real suprise this morning is the personality of my other doe MAry.  she was never friendly or brave even, but today she almost mugged me for a pet and some attention.  as i tried to clean she wanted to play with what i was cleaning while i was trying.  she has never done that...the closest she has gotten to that was she seemed more happy/friendly after her visist with Buck.  i think she approves of the nest box i gave her this week.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 27, 2011)

man i cant stand uncertanty.  they need little flags or status indicators like on a video game that says expecting 

anyway it is now day 33 for Lucy.  no changes, still ahppy and sistting there.  guess we could still have some kitss but it is looking less like it.


today is also day 30 for MAry so i might have something with her too.  she went tinto the nest box last night and cleaned a hole int he back of it.

if i dont get anything from lucy by tuesday she will be rebred next weeekend  and since friday will be day 35 for MAry i guess i could rebreed them all if i get no success next sat/sun.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 27, 2011)

My American Blue does would wait until the eleventh hour of day 33.

I have tips on breeding scheduling and management on my website
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/breedingtips.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 27, 2011)

well i just found a large dead kitt....it seems to be almost 5" from head to rear.  it looked like there was a split in its skin on the underside and it was born on the wire....the nest box has fur in it now and she is still kinda large and panting so i am waiting incase she has more....i dont wanna try and dig through her box right now...i will watch from the window...i think i will give her a bottle with ice water in it now since it is over 70 today...and getting warmer.


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 27, 2011)

talchemist5 said:
			
		

> well i just found a large dead kitt....it seems to be almost 5" from head to rear.  it looked like there was a split in its skin on the underside and it was born on the wire....the nest box has fur in it now and she is still kinda large and panting so i am waiting incase she has more....i dont wanna try and dig through her box right now...i will watch from the window...i think i will give her a bottle with ice water in it now since it is over 70 today...and getting warmer.


Sorry for your lost. I had a kit die to. It froze to death so your lucky its getting warmer...


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 27, 2011)

just keep an eye on her she may have more... then again with it being that large that might be it as well... if she is still acting labored with breathing and such I typically give them a slice of banana or apple to help give them some extra sugar and energy... helps perk them up after giving birth...


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 27, 2011)

well i am hoping that since it was about 12-14 hours after her first breeding that i rebred her, maybe she has some that will be here later tonight, she still looks pregnant, she actually got nicely round.  you was long and slinder when i got her....or i fed her too much.  

i will stick with my plan that if she hasnt had more by 35 i will rebreed her next weekend.


----------



## talchemist5 (Mar 1, 2011)

ok time for round 2, Mary is really in overdrive with her nesting behavior.  everytime i come by she almost mugs me to see if i brought her more straw for her nest and she bounds in iand out of the box excitedly.....i think she is really getting ready.  if she tries to dig in it any harder she may start to shear the metal under the box...or at least she thinks so.

i hope Mary will have a healthy full litter.  no matter what i am so excited.  


now for Lucy, it is really sad to only get one dead kitt....but it at least proves that Buck isnt a total dud and she can conceive....i bread her first....before i added the lights while they were a little stressed over comming here...so i may have tried to early or without proper conditions.  maybe this time will be the charm....i also know she pulls fur, makes a nest, and seems to kinda know what it is that she should do. i think since lucy has done nothing else i will rebread her tomorow....yesterday was day 35 so i just wanted to be sure.


----------



## talchemist5 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok, i guess thats it for my first attempts.  Mary had 1 kitt born dead in the box.  she built a big nest with lots of fur and she even had the kit inside....but it may have been to large(4.5" long) or something else.....i dont know.

did i do something wrong?  did i breed them too early durring the winter and before i added the light to give them a steady light level?  or while the buck was too cold?  or is this genetic?  is there a condition that could cause a buck to always have fetal giants?  i had one 5+" kitt and one 4.5" kit from 2 different moms.  could they have been to stressed from moving out here?  i do see that they are much better around me now than then.  could they be too fat?  or could i have had a perfect storm of conditions?

for now i plan on rebreeding her tonight i guess? or should i wait till tomorow night for Mary?  i rebred Lucy last night and Buck was feeling good...he tried 3 times spent a few minutes pounding his feet on the floor.  after his third mating she got up and walked off.  she didndt just lift her tail like the first time i mated them, she moved forward and lifted her entire hind in up like a cat does.

if anyone has any advice i would appretiate it.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the real world of breeding rabbits! Perhaps you understand why I say my rabbits' slogan is, "how can we drive her crazy today?" 

Seriously, I'm sorry your first attempt proved to be such a bust. Look at it this way, you now know that all three are fertile and will breed.  As to breeding Mary again, I usually wait a day after a lost litter, but I wouldn't wait much longer than that. You have an excellent chance of getting quite decent sized litters (numerically speaking) when you rebreed on the heels of a kindling, so I feel like you really will have better luck next time!


----------



## talchemist5 (Mar 4, 2011)

but wait it gets sad/weirder this morning.

for mary i was leaving her box in there and giving her 24 hours from the one she lost before i bred her again.....and now another dead baby last night.  this one seemed a little stretched.  sad.  

two questions? should i wait another 24 and breed her tomorow night to be sure she is done?  was this likely the second horn that had one kit and the first had one kit?  since they have that dual bioiogy.


----------

